# ulnar nerve subluxation



## rjenn86 (Jan 23, 2013)

How would you code subluxing ulnar nerve? I am having trouble locating this in the book. thank you.


----------



## mandhtapia (Jan 23, 2013)

It depends on which part of the arm he/she is working on, and if it is open or arthroscopic. Open look at 64721, arthroscopic 29848. that is if it is in the wrist, for carpal tunnel.


----------



## rjenn86 (Feb 6, 2013)

I am looking for an ICD9 code. Not CPT. Thank you.


----------



## ejlehman (Feb 7, 2013)

I have used 354.2 Lesion of Ulnar nerve (cubital tunnel syndrome).


----------



## jdemar (Feb 8, 2013)

ICD-9-CM; disorder, nerve, ulnar = 354.2


----------



## Coder 646 (Feb 12, 2013)

You know, if it is an injury, I would use 955.2.  I wish there were more choices for this dx, but we are very limited.  Wait until ICD-10!


----------

